# Merry Christmas! Crank up the bass!!



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! Crank up the bass!

I’d love to hear this on a system that is even more SPL-ish than mine. Fun festive stuff!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

